#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Leuke Marokkaans/Turkse gezocht

## michael38

Welke leuke dame/meid heeft zin in een leuke date 

Ben zelf nederlands, goed verzorgd/uitziend, alles voor elkaar...ben 38, blauwe ogen en 1.79 lang.

Stuur me een priv bericht

----------


## michael38

Upppppp

----------


## Love.Kiss.Life

Ik weet niet hoe ik priv bericht moet opsturen. Maar ik zo graag in contact komen met jouw. Groetjes 🙋

----------


## michael38

Upperdepuppy

----------

